# L3400 HST PTO Lever



## jmags (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey There,

I have a 2008 L3400 HST, runs great and have not had any major issues with it. the only issue recently is the PTO always runs....i.e. i have a post hole digger attachment and it is always turning. It began doing it periodically last year, intermittently, but not consistently till now. The PTO (engage/disengage) is in the disengage slot, I have double checked the contacts to make sure their touching when disengaged, i even separated the two small wires leading to the PTO lever and it still continues to turn. I don't have any other problems, and everything appears to be running fine. Any suggestions as to where to start to try and help diagnose the problem, without having to trailer it 45 minutes away to my nearest Kubota dealer?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I purchase L2800 in 09..pretty darn sure same setup,only problem I had pto cable..sometimes engage or wouldn't..just tad to much flex in cable or dirt build up,put newer style of cable on yet to have problem.


----------



## jmags (Apr 21, 2011)

*PTO Lever*

Ok, Thanks. I'll check the cable and see if that helps. Since mine is going all the time, maybe it's too tight.


----------



## jmags (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fixed the problem....*

Ok, here's the long of it. I own a Kubota L3400, it was a harvest rental when I bought used from the dealer. It's about 3 years old now with about 300 hrs on it. Until recently, haven't had any problems with it and love it. I took it in to the dealer two weeks ago because I have had problems with the PTO running and not shutting off unless I turned the engine off. I checked the basic stuff I could before I called the dealer and made an appointment to have it checked out. Fortunately I had an extended warranty from the dealer when I bought it, since it was used. They said if the problem was due to the PTO drive train then it would be covered.

Problem was, when I took it in they said they could not guarantee it was a drive train problem, so I would have to agree to pay $300 to take it apart, in case it was not covered under warranty. That was kind of a crappy feeling since I felt my hands were tied because I needed it fixed, and I needed it done by the dealer due to the warranty. I agreed, fingers crossed.

Turned out it was the PTO rod that goes into the tranny, just after the cable. Said it had rusted and broke, and was just sitting there in two pieces. They said somehow water, or condensation got in between the gasket seals and caused it to rust, and then break. Service sales rep, initially said it wasn't covered, but would do his best to work it out with the warranty. At the time, he said I was looking at a $600 bill by the time it was all finished if not covered.

Somehow, the warranty covered it...whew! All I had to pay was the shipping/freight for the parts (around $40). My extended warranty expires at the end of November, 2011. So that’s my tractor problem. Only issue I have had with the Kubota so far, and from some research the only main issue's with Kubota's somehow seem to have to deal with the PTO in some manner, other than that, it’s been a great tractor and invaluable. I got a good deal on it and still love it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

The rod was in 2 piece and broke..water /rust..hmmm,,sound like person/persons during the rental years could have been tad rough.


----------

